# Good graphic EQ ?



## whaleboat (Dec 18, 2009)

Who makes a really good analog 31 band graphic equalizer ? I wouldn't want something with a lot of extras , like automatic feedback reduction , just a reliable workhorse .


----------



## jonslilbro (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm a fan of Ashly EQ's, so I'd probably go with the GQX-3102. Here's a link to it's product page: GQX Series Graphic Equalizers


----------



## museav (Dec 18, 2009)

Are you asking what to look for technically or what is a good value? "Good" in terms of perceived quality or value is very subjective. What one person finds is good or what is good for one application may not be perceived as good by another person or for a different application. 
For example, many EQs incorporate a variable high pass filter, which can be nice for simple full range systems or monitor applications but may not be of much benefit in a system that already has such filtering elsewhere. And of course budget will always be a major factor, are you looking for something in a certain budget range?


----------



## 3dB (Dec 18, 2009)

Rane makes a very solid analog EQ as well. Longstanding reputation - quality filters - rugged build quality worthy of road use - minimal drift over time for permanent installs that spec analog. 

Regards,
Mark


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 18, 2009)

Probably the most "rider-friendly": Klark Teknik | DN360.


----------



## SHARYNF (Dec 18, 2009)

If I recall properly the KT dn360B is what you want NOT the Dn360 because the B is the version with the balanced outputs.
A decent quality not that all expensive option would be the DBX 1231

dbx® Professional Products 1231 Dual 31-Band Graphic Equalizer

Sharyn


----------



## hyperbuddha (Dec 18, 2009)

I have never used anything else but I love the dbx 1231 my school just got. Granted, I just installed it in a building that previously had no eq. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Dec 18, 2009)

The dbx 1231 is a good performer - much better than the PV, as well as the B.... and other 3rd tier makes.

KT is the standard, but they are not necessarily liked by all who use them. Some consider them to be like the SM58 - they use them because no one gives you any grief for having them.

Rane units are good - the Rane digital unit is superb, as is their digital parametric (anybody wanna buy one? just went to a digital console and all the rack gear has to go


----------



## museav (Dec 19, 2009)

This is sort of what I was getting at. I agree that K-T has typically been sort of the standard for higher end systems, although I have not met anyone who did not like them. Rane, Ashly and a few others have been just below that. dbx and some others probably a step below that and then a number of low end offerings. While not always true, there is a pretty strong relationship between quality/performance and price. High quality, low variance, matching components can be quite a bit more expensive.

The devil can be in the details. For example, the original question was about a 31 band graphic EQ, we don't really know if a mono or stereo unit is desired. The DN360 is two channels of 30 bands, so not 31 band and stereo. Other factors such fader throw length can matter for some applications, longer faders allow for more precise control. Center detents make it easier to return faders to the 0 point if you often zero out the EQ. High and low pass filters can apply high and low frequency roll-off without having to use individual bands. A bypass switch allows you to quickly compare the EQ applied to the unequalized signal or to bypass any equalization applied.

You can also get into more technical detail such as how bands interact, the effect on phase response and so on but that is not always clear from a quick look at a brochure or even most product data. However, this is often where higher quality and higher price units differentiate themselves.

As Sharyn noted, the DN360 is a bit confusing in that it has XLR inputs and outputs that in the normal version are unbalanced but that can be ordered as a balanced version. Even more confusing, the inputs and outputs on the DN360 are wired with Pin 3 hot or + and Pin 2 low or -, the inverse of modern standard convention and a holdover from days past. The newer DN370 uses the modern convention with Pin 2 hot. FWIW, the last six pages of the DN360 manual, which can be found at Klark Teknik | Manuals, include some great information on how adjusting different frequencies affects music and voice and on the frequency range of various voices and instruments.


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Dec 19, 2009)

I'll put another good word in for Rane's stuff. Ashly makes nice ones, also. I've not yet used a KT DN360/370.

Depending on your desired usage, a TC Electronic EQ Station or Ashly's Protea series might work nicely.


----------



## BillESC (Dec 19, 2009)

I've never had a problem with dbx.


----------



## AppleValleyPro (Dec 23, 2009)

I am a big fan of the Ashly and KT units. I have had some issues with DBX units being a touch on the noisy side. 

Tucker Dragoo
Apple Valley Productions


----------

